# push/pull/legs - a question



## Riverdragon (May 9, 2006)

First off, I haven't been hanging out here much lately. I am seeing a lot of threads about doing a push/pull/leg split. For the past couple of years I have been doing a routine like this one: Back/Biceps, Shoulders, Chest/Tris and then Legs. How many of you guys have went from a routine like this to the push/pull/legs and how do you like the new one compared? Also if you could give me an example of your typical workout that would be great.


----------



## mike456 (May 9, 2006)

Day 1- Upper Push
Day 2- off
Day 3- Lower
Day 4- off
Day 5- Upper Pull
Day 6 and 7- off

Upper push
·	Flat BB Bench Press- 3 sets
·	Incline Bench - 3 sets
·	Seated DB Overhead Press- 3 sets
·	Dips- 3 sets
·	Triceps extension- 3 sets

Upper pull
·	Bent over BB row- 3 sets
·	Seated Cable row- 3 sets
·	Pull-ups (Wide Overhand Grip)- 3 sets
·	Upright rows- 3 sets
·	Barbell curls- 3 sets

Lower
·	Squats- 4 sets
·	Stiff Legged Dead lifts- 4 sets
·	Leg Extensions- 3 sets
·	Leg Curls- 3 sets
·	Calf raise- 3-4 sets
·	Abs- 3 sets
if u want strength do 1-5 reps, growth do 6-12 reps if you want alittle of both do about 3-8 reps


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 9, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Day 1- Upper Push
> Day 2- off
> Day 3- Lower
> Day 4- off
> ...


*One set 6-10 reps, one set 2-5 reps and one set 11-15 reps. *


----------



## CowPimp (May 9, 2006)

I've done push-pull-legs, and as far as low frequency splits go I liked it a lot.


----------



## mike456 (May 10, 2006)

tough old man-it doesnt matter if you you have SLDL, you should do a ham-dominant exercise for every quad dominant

upright rows is a pull movement, lateral delts are pull muscles- it goes on pull day. it also works the traps and biceps(pull muscles)


----------



## MCx2 (May 10, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> tough old man-it doesnt matter if you you have SLDL, you should do a ham-dominant exercise for every quad dominant
> 
> upright rows is a pull movement, lateral delts are pull muscles- it goes on pull day. it also works the traps and biceps(pull muscles)




2 months ago you didn't know the difference between a row and a pushup, now you're a fucking expert?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 10, 2006)

mike i agree with you about the upright rows being on pull day, why the HELL should it be on a push day.


----------



## CowPimp (May 10, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> tough old man-it doesnt matter if you you have SLDL, you should do a ham-dominant exercise for every quad dominant



I think the leg curls are a good idea for another reason.  The hamstrings flex the knee and extend the hip.  It is a good idea to train both functions of the hamstrings in my opinion.


----------



## mike456 (May 11, 2006)

Fat cat what the hell are you talking about??


----------

